# Where do I look for blacks?



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

I have no problem finding the big yellas come may, but I have yet to bag the early blacks. What kind of trees are they associated with? Is moist lowland soil good for em or should I focus on hillsides and elevated areas? Please help a fellow shroomer step his game up. Indy Northside


----------



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

i've found bunches of them under pines but there were also some elms mixed in


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

In the hills of KY I now only hunt east and north facing hillsides where the primary trees are hickory, poplar and beech when hunting for blacks and the smaller grays and yellows. Try starting at the base of these hills and slowly work your way up the hill while keeping your eye out for the trees mentioned earlier. When you find a morel, stop to scan the area for more. Rarely do I find a lone black, so get down low after you find the 1st and look in all directions. I have been picking with a friend and my wife and it is very common to step over 1 hidden in the leaves but when you turn to face the other person you will see the morel you just stepped over and they will still not be able to see it. Slow down to a crawl or stop when you are in the patch. Guys and Gals, they are popping in the Louisville area and I found some blacks on Tuesday that were 4-5" tall so they are starting to get some size in the area. Of course, they may be growing better here due to the heat of the Louisville Metro area temps being higher than the rural areas. Good luck.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks folks, this is very helpful. I will post pics of any finds for sure.


----------

